# Kellogg American help



## 12many (Aug 10, 2013)

I picked up an old Kellogg American 331 tva pump and had a few questions on installing it on my 80 gallon tank. I am trying to find out where to run the line that comes off the center of the cranshaft end cover. Does this line go to tank pressure or does it go to the plug on the side of the head. This cover also has a line that goes up to the head(1/4" copper). There is a pipe plug on the side of the head near the pressure outlet, but it is plugged. I got the unit out of the body shop I worked for. It was in great shape and worked good. But its been awhile since I removed it and cant remember where the line went. Also what would be a good oil to use in this compressor, would any 30weight non detergent work or is there a specific oil that should be used? I may also need some help on the wiring of the magnetic starter and pressure switch but I want to get the pump all squared away first. Thanks in advance. I can get more pics if needed.


----------



## stevon (Mar 5, 2019)

12many,

I owned a Kellogg American 331 pump 25 years ago. It was a great machine after the rebuild, had to have the high pressure cylinder sleeved and a new stock size piston installed. It was sold 18 years ago and can't remember the tubing placement now. I remember one tube was a vent and the other was the centrifugal unloader. Found a video that shows them hooked up. Maybe deeper research will reveal a diagram of the plumbing.






Stephen



12many said:


> I picked up an old Kellogg American 331 tva pump and had a few questions on installing it on my 80 gallon tank. I am trying to find out where to run the line that comes off the center of the cranshaft end cover. Does this line go to tank pressure or does it go to the plug on the side of the head. This cover also has a line that goes up to the head(1/4" copper). There is a pipe plug on the side of the head near the pressure outlet, but it is plugged. I got the unit out of the body shop I worked for. It was in great shape and worked good. But its been awhile since I removed it and cant remember where the line went. Also what would be a good oil to use in this compressor, would any 30weight non detergent work or is there a specific oil that should be used? I may also need some help on the wiring of the magnetic starter and pressure switch but I want to get the pump all squared away first. Thanks in advance. I can get more pics if needed.


----------



## MacMcMacmac (9 mo ago)

The tube in the center of the case connect to a port near the discharge. There is a flyweight "governor" for the lack of a better term, which runs inside the case that actuates a pin valve to blow down the compressor at shutdown. The other tube is a crankcase vent that connects near the 1st stage inlet valve.


----------

